# Give up caffeine and actually see psychiatrist tomorrow!



## Molbrew (Oct 28, 2004)

I am going to attend my first appointment with a psychiatrist tomorrow no matter how nervous I get. I'm going to give up caffeine as well. Caffeine does put me in a better mood if I am able to control how much I drink, but I always end up drinking too much. When I drink too much my anxieties are magnified. Along with the anxiety my mind races from thing to thing so fast I never focus on one item and I never finish anything. I know from giving up caffeine in the past that it makes my life better, but I always start drinking it again.


----------



## Andy AM (Feb 12, 2004)

The easiest way to give up something is to substitute it with something else.

I gave up coffee last year and then due to some peer pressure I got back into drinking it again. Now, however, I don't think I'm as badly addicted anymore because I drink other things too. Some days I drink chammomile (relaxing drink), other times I drink green tea (very mild caffeinated drink), and other times I just drink regular tea. Give Chammomile a try, possibly with honey, and tell us how it goes.

Good luck on your psychiatrist visit. I did it last year for the first time and it wasn't half as bad as I expected.


----------



## Molbrew (Oct 28, 2004)

I visited the psychiatrist expecting some hour long session where he gets to know me. But he just said so why are you seeing me? I said because I have anxiety problems and I was suicidal a few weeks ago and decided I should at least see someone before I kill myself. He asked a few other questions and then he immediately said he would prescribe me lexapro and some antihistamine in case of nervousness. And I am seeing a therapist next week and in a few weeks seeing him again to talk about the medication effectiveness. All these discussions about whether certain drugs do anything makes me nervous because I don't want to spend a lot of money on crap that might not work. I am paying without insurance currently so it will take a chunk out of my income. I don't really know anything about insurance and don't have a job that provides it.


----------



## Crusader Rabbit (Aug 10, 2004)

If you have low or no income, you can frequently get free mental health and medication services. I get free lexapro and psychiatrist/councelor services. The Lexapro 10 mg has greatly improved my life. I don't feel like mud on a tire anymore.

Look into get free services if that kind of thing is available where you live.

I would have to make over $18,000 a year before I would have to pay anything at the county place.


----------



## Andy AM (Feb 12, 2004)

Molbrew, you had a wrong view of psychiatrists. What you expected is actually the job of therapists, not psychiatrists.

Psychiatrists are doctors, they care more about the mechanics of mental illnesses, but not so much about the psychological aspects.

I'm glad you went anyways. That was a good move. If you wanna save money and not take Lexapro, there is a natural prescription and side effects free equivalent called 5-HTP, which is made by many brands and may be found at any local pharmacy. It's maximally $30 a bottle compared to $150 for Effexor XR or other medication.


----------



## Molbrew (Oct 28, 2004)

Yeah, I'm going to a therapist tomorrow morning. I just assumed the psychiatrist would spend more time before giving out a medication. I kind of hope these visits don't go on every week. I need therapy, but I don't want to pay so much. Going once every month or two would be better for me.

Hmm... whenever the word "Natural" is added to something I immediately conclude that it won't do anything. I could be wrong, but I think I'll stay skeptical.


----------



## Molbrew (Oct 28, 2004)

Ughh... I went to the therapist today and paid quite a lot for it. I didn't learn anything at all that I haven't thought of myself and I really didn't feel comfortable. I didn't schedule another appointment because of the costs. The guy was nice, but he seemed like a talking textbook. We took one of those depression/anxiety rating tests and I was found to be severely depressed and anxious. I basically spent 70 bucks to feel uncomfortable for an hour.


----------



## Andy AM (Feb 12, 2004)

Molbrew, 5-HTP is just a Serotonin precursor, meaning it gets converted to Serotonin in your brain, thus increases your Serotonin levels naturally without actually manipulating existing Serotonin in your brain by preventing its reuptake like with Prozac, Paxil, and the rest of the anti-depressant medication.

I personally tried Effexor XR for several months with minor results that I didn't feel at the time but realized after quitting it. With 5-htp, I feel results immediately. Besides, since it doesn't need a prescription and it's cheaper, there is no harm of trying it.

You gotta remember though, those drugs aren't magic. They just dumped down the lack of Serotonin that your automatic negative thoughts create, thus preventing your thoughts from becoming even more negative and uncontrollable.

So, once you're on medication, you can cause some true changes in your mind's wiring by doing therapy, reading books, and occopying yourselves with many things that prevent you from thinking obsessive thoughts (like sports or hobbies)

As far as therapy goes, the first experience could always be unimpressive. I mean, I wasn't impressed by my first session either and wanted to quit. But, after 4 sessions, I kinda started seeing the benefit. Reading books is fine, but talking to people, real human beings who have genuine concerns, really helps too.

Anyways, do whatever your financials allow you and hopefully you'll recover one way or another. Just remember to occupy yourself with constructive things, that is one of the best free form of therapy available.


----------

